# Maverick XR50 Wireless Comm Problems



## noggin (Jan 13, 2019)

Has anyone experienced communication problems between the transmitter and the receiver?  I'm planning on contacting Maverick to report this issue but wanted to know if this is a common occurrence.

I received my XR50 about 10 days ago and last night was only my 2nd time using it.  This was the first time it showed any issues.  Ultimately, I think it is occasionally having communication issues and the data is getting corrupted over the air.  This causes temperatures to read wildly inaccurate and messes up the alarm thresholds. 

No problems between midnight and 4 AM, then it started happening every half hour or so.  Distance was roughly 200 ft and going through 2 walls at the time.  I then moved down to the living room where the distance was about 15 feet.  The frequency seems to have decreased, but it was still happening occasionally.  It has probably been about an hour since the last time it has messed up.

This image shows the bad reception.  Probe #4 wasn't even plugged in, but it is showing a temperature reading.







A second or two later, the readings switched back to the correct values.


----------



## kruizer (Jan 13, 2019)

Have you replaced the batteries?


----------



## buzzy (Jan 13, 2019)

Here’s my issue  Hope u get it figured out https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/maverick-xr50.283383/


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 13, 2019)

Batteries are always my first check.
But I, too, live in a WiFi/ Bluetooth challenging home.
200 feet sounds like a bit of a stretch. My problem is Stucco walls with the chicken-wire mesh embedded in them, I think.
It's like living inside a Faraday cage.


----------



## noggin (Jan 18, 2019)

Batteries are new.  The device is rated for 500 ft (probably line of sight though) but still worked fine for hours.  Dropping the distance to 15 feet didn't resolve the issue.  

I haven't contacted Maverick yet, I'll wait to see if they mess up again.


----------

